# Smith low light igniter glasses



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

I have them, they help especially in the mornings before the sun gets up.


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

i got some off here for a reduced price. now always carry in my bag costas for bright sun, smiths for morning/evening/clouds. i could get by before fine w/out, but now everytime i pull them out, i wonder how i didnt feel more annoyed by not having lower shading. I recommend.


----------



## E-money (Jul 7, 2016)

I fished with a buddy a couple of months ago who had the Smith Chromapop+ ignitors. I had on some amber glass lens Costas that I LOVE for sightfishing. It was an overcast day and he let me try them side by side next to my Costas. They without a doubt, help when there are clouds in the sky. The Costas were better when the full sun was out. Nevertheless, I got a pair of the Smith and will swap back and forth from here on out depending on conditions.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

I love them!
When I put them on in the morning, I rarely take them off the rest of the day.


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I have them and will sell you a brand new pair with Guide frame. Smith literally shipped them brand new to me like 3 weeks ago. I'm in Tampa. Come by.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

I'm on the east coast but you guys have made my mind up to spring for a pair.
Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

Great glasses! I was chasing big reds with Greg Moon in LA and he had a pair on and I asked to try them. Without a doubt some of the best glasses I have ever tried! Purchased a pair sometime in the future and they stay in my boat and never come out!


----------



## Financekid1 (Jul 19, 2012)

I have two pairs. One with the techlite glass and the other with the chromopop plastic lens. I like the chromopop better. They work great in low light, but ill be honest mid day full sun, they kinda suck. Let too much light in. Im thinking of using the ignitor lens for am/pm fishing and getting a pair of the chromopop copper lens for mid day.


----------



## bananabob (Jun 3, 2015)

Got a good chance to test mine out Tues and Weds on the flats in the Banana River.
Water has cleared up considerably making sight fishing a reality here once again. I carried both the LLI and amber chromapops. The low light Smiths were much better with the lower angle we have with the winter sun. Did see a few fish and caught a couple reds and trout on the fly.


----------

